# new project



## go fast rb's (Apr 25, 2009)

hi everyone.

due to the fact that you all are genius in the rb's.
i would like to know if you can help me out with some q's

DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THE ENGLISH WRITING
I'M FROM THE NETHERLANDS

history...

i've a friend who has drove his car to a tunershop for a rb swap in his 200sx.

now he's telling me that he is going to pick his car and bring it home due to the fact he is paying a lot of money without seeing any result at the shop.

setup:

rb30 bottem end
rb26 head

the swap is done but the guys at the tunershop for one ore more reason didn't  (can't) start the car.

now am i going to do my best to fire up his project.

i'm a HONDA lover so i don't know so much about nissan engines.
can u help me out ????

1st Q
should i use the oem harness .. or.. a costume made one???

what are all the steps to fire up this project??

if you need some pix to make it clear i'll take some.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use the RB engine harness along with the RB ECU. You'll have to match up the wires between the RB harness and the OEM main harness.

There's a lot of articles on the internet; do some searches.


----------

